# Finding sticks



## PhotonGuy (Jan 28, 2018)

I've said before how sticks are relatively easy to find. You will have a much easier time finding a stick lying around than most other martial arts weapons. Some people such as jobo have been skeptical about that and have asked me where I live in that I can find sticks so easily. Well how about this, where do you live that you can't find sticks easily?


----------



## Danny T (Jan 28, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> I've said before how sticks are relatively easy to find. You will have a much easier time finding a stick lying around than most other martial arts weapons. Some people such as jobo have been skeptical about that and have asked me where I live in that I can find sticks so easily. Well how about this, where do you live that you can't find sticks easily?


????
Wouldn't it really depend upon where one is at any particular moment...unless one carries a stick type object with them at all times. Baton, Cane or walking stick maybe. I'm having to be in court tomorrow morning and I'm thinking I won't find much as to sticks lying around so I'll be carrying a cane. Often one may have access to objects of opportunity that could function as blunt object like a stick but 'sticks in particular' not so much (unless I go out of my way to get a stick outside by a tree). The thing about training with weapons is to gain the adaptability to utilize any object as a potential weapon as well as being able to defend against the same.


----------



## Anarax (Jan 28, 2018)

Danny T said:


> ????
> Wouldn't it really depend upon where one is at any particular moment...unless one carries a stick type object with them at all times. Baton, Cane or walking stick maybe. I'm having to be in court tomorrow morning and I'm thinking I won't find much as to sticks lying around so I'll be carrying a cane. Often one may have access to objects of opportunity that could function as blunt object like a stick but 'sticks in particular' not so much (unless I go out of my way to get a stick outside by a tree). The thing about training with weapons is to gain the adaptability to utilize any object as a potential weapon as well as being able to defend against the same.



You could hammer away some knees with the Gavel


----------



## Sabunimfrank64 (Feb 8, 2018)

I live in the pheonix valley anything I d wanna call a stick is not easily found twigs are more likely


----------



## wab25 (Feb 8, 2018)

PhotonGuy said:


> I've said before how sticks are relatively easy to find. You will have a much easier time finding a stick lying around than most other martial arts weapons. Some people such as jobo have been skeptical about that and have asked me where I live in that I can find sticks so easily. Well how about this, where do you live that you can't find sticks easily?


I grew up on a walnut orchard. I spent the first 26 years of my life stacking brush. (on an orchard, you call the sticks that either fall out of the tree or are cut out of the tree "brush") I also did a lot of camping and backpacking in many different forests. Would it be easy to find sticks? Sure. But, any stick that has any strength to it at all, is going to be way too long and or too big around to be able to use effectively. If you can break it down to a reasonable size, by hand... it will break at first use. (the reason sticks fall naturally is because they are dead and brittle, rotted and brittle, or something else fell onto it breaking it off) When backpacking, looking for a good walking stick, that you did not bring, is quite a chore. Anything that is the right size, breaks when you put weight on it. If you want a good walking stick, you find one still growing, and cut it down, trim the branches off and dry by the fire.

Sure, you could get lucky and find the perfect stick. I could also walk down a city street and find a fixed blade knife with a 6 inch blade laying on the ground... it happens.


----------

